# Gsg-5 sd



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have a GSG-5 SD I have the GSG1911 and love it just wondering about the MP5 clone


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have one Mike. We put about 200 rounds through it at the range first time out. It did great until I ran out of Federal ammo and switched to blazer. Fun gun to shoot.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I might have to try yours out Chris.. Ive probably put 1000 rds or so through my GSG1911.. thing is awesome. very sweet for double tap drills


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont do it (with the gsg *rifle* at least)

Had one, it will have failures, and it will come loose (its build quality it toy-like)

Sold it and got a Sig 522, SOLID, reliable (just dont get a sig mosquito, slide is mad of zinc aka pot metal just like the P22 and hipoints)


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have a gsg ak47 and like it . got it to introduce the grand children to the AK rifle and the wife likes to plink with it.


----------

